

API to crunch professional data of users, match jobs - predikt_talent
http://talent.predikt.co/api/

======
DigitalSea
This is fantastic and kind of ties into a startup idea I am working on with
someone else related to job candidates and scoring. I'll give the API a spin
and see what it can do and how well it works.

